# Any open bass tournaments in NEO for a first timer?



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

One of the things I wanted to do this year was fish a tournament. Well the year is streaking past and I haven't done it yet. Are there any open tournaments within 2 hours of Cleveland I can get into? The week night tournaments are not an option because of my work schedule. Thanks in advance. 

Jason


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/ohiobasstournaments.html

Both EEI and KSU LaDO! have fall opens... linked in listings

Love to have you!

Checkout each respective set of rules for more info

nip


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

You may be able to fish one of the great lakes largemouth series tournaments as an open. Not sure if they require a membership to fish just one tournament


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Nipididdee said:


> http://www.dobass.com/ohiobasstournaments.html
> 
> Both EEI and KSU LaDO! have fall opens... linked in listings
> 
> ...


I looked at the link and I think I can fish the 9/6 event. 

The site has so much stuff it's tough to get a clear idea of what's going on. 

If I'm reading the information right it's $85 for each tournament and $40 per team membership so $125 for me to fish this tourney. I may even get some practice in by then.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

DHower08 said:


> You may be able to fish one of the great lakes largemouth series tournaments as an open. Not sure if they require a membership to fish just one tournament


That may be a possibility but I've honestly never fished Erie for bass. Just perch and walleye. I wouldn't even know where to start.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

No membership required for any "open" events- just straight one or two person team entry

Here is LaDO home: http://www.dobass.com/bass.html

Here is EEI home:
http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html

Email for any needed specifics 

Hope to have you!

Nip


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Got it thank you.


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

The Do Bass tournaments are where its at!!! You'll enjoy yourself! Became friends with a lot of great anglers through the EEI and Ladue Series!!!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Here's an open coming up at Mosquito


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

PORTAGE LAKES OPEN, Sat Sept 23rd. New state ramp. 85.00 per team, or single. Go to teambassxtreme.com, look under opens for sign up .


----------

